# Arthritis Advice



## amandaleigh (Apr 10, 2013)

Do any of you live with arthritis? What type do you have? What sort of treatment do you use? Any non-traditional treatments?

I was first diagnosed seven years ago, but have had trouble with periodic joint pain since I was a young child. My diagnosis has changed several times, mostly because my blood test results tend to go up and down. At various times the diagnosis was Palindromic Rheumatism, Rheumatoid Arthritis, and Mixed connective Tissue Disorder. Right now, my doctor moved my diagnosis down to chronic inflammatory arthritis because my most recent blood work came out normal, but I still have a few rheumatoid nodules and some pain.

Since I am young my doctors have been trying to keep me on the lower level drugs (to limit an effects to fertility), so I have done a combination of steroids and Plaquenil. I hate the Plaquenil - it gives me horrible dreams, has changed my hair texture, and just leaves me looking ill. Almost a year ago, I weaned off of the Plaquenil and have been focusing on following an anti-inflammation diet. It seems to be working since my blood work has improved and I can walk without limping for the first time in years. I can tell the difference in how I feel if I decide to cheat on the diet.


----------



## BlackWillowFarm (Mar 24, 2008)

First let me say I'm sorry you're going through this at such a young age.

As far as non traditional treatments go have you considered raw milk? We have been drinking it for over five years and I can tell you it has helped me with my osteoarthritis. I have it in my shoulder from an old injury and in my hands from the work I do. 

When I have raw milk, the daily aches and pains disappear. There are many benefits to drinking raw milk and helping people with arthritis is just one of them.

I don't know how you feel about raw milk, but I can say for me it has been a blessing to lose the pain and ache of arthritis.

A Google search on raw milk and arthritis will turn up lots of information for you.


----------



## cowbelle (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm very interested in what you use for an anti-inflamatory diet. I have had Polymyalgia Rhuematica - also an auto immune inflamation disease. Other than adding turmeric, I'm not sure what constitutes a diet to help.


----------



## amandaleigh (Apr 10, 2013)

I have used the basics from The Anti-Inflammation Diet and Recipe Book by Jessica Black. It emphasizes eliminating or limiting foods that are the most common inflammation causing foods - wheat, corn, potatoes, tomatoes, shellfish, pork, citrus, sugars, dairy, and caffeine. The author recommends starting with a complete elimination diet and then introducing items one at a time to check for sensitivity. I can eat some of the foods occasionally (once every week or two) and some cause me to have joint swelling within an hour of eating. I eat a lot of vegetables, lean meat, and whole grains (especially rice or quinoa). This is very similar to an anti-yeast diet that my husband has to follow (gets systemic yeast infections due to having to use inhaled steroids for severe breathing problems), so it helps that there are rarely "bad" foods in the house. I have a spreadsheet with the lists of foods to eat a lot of and foods to avoid if you are interested.


----------



## cowbelle (Mar 5, 2009)

THanks for the info - I'll get the book and give it a try.


----------



## amandaleigh (Apr 10, 2013)

I overdid it a bit the past few days - lots of yard work and spring cleaning in doors - plus I haven't been eating right. It is so easy just to grab a sandwich on regular bread at work instead of getting mine from the freezer or to sample the new menu items. I am definitely paying for it. Two fingers on each hand are flared up and my feet are a bit swollen. I know that it is because I have been feeling so well recently that I thought that I could have a little leeway. I guess not. Back to following my diet and exercise plan to the letter tomorrow.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

amandaleigh said:


> Do any of you live with arthritis? What type do you have? What sort of treatment do you use? Any non-traditional treatments?


Since you have been afflicted since youth, yours is obviously an auto-immune issue, yes? Steroids would be the best option, and safer than the immuno-suppressants and chemo type drugs.
For non-traditional treatment I would suggest a bionic band first and foremost. I can't tell you a lot about the cheaper "rubber" ones, but we have the titanium ones. My husband loves his. We paid $100 each for them, and they were worth what we paid. They do help a lot with pain. Ours are probably 5yrs old or more. They still work.
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trksid=m570.l1313&_nkw=bionic+band&_sacat=0&_from=R40

I would also suggest using fish oil daily for inflammation. And cherry juice for the same reason. I think you can get some cherry juice at the grocery store in the juice aisle. I know my husband just buys the $2 juicy juice in cherry and the Ocean Spray or even the store brand. But cherry juice is an anti-inflammatory. I would also cut HFCS out of your diet in all ways possible.

There are other supplements that are anti-inflammatories, but start with lots of fish oil and cherry juice. See if those help at all. You just want to turn down the heat in your immune system.

Another option is Valor essential oil rubbed directly on the painful joint. 2-3 drops will stop pain immediately, but it doesn't last a long time before you have to reapply. We use lots of this at our house. The spruce in the blend is what helps with pain. If you can't get Valor, then just get a spruce essential oil.
http://www.youngliving.com/essential-oil-blends/Valor

My husband has osteoarthritis rather than rheumatoid. I know how much he suffers, so I am really sorry to hear that you have had this problem for so long.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I'm suffering from some type of arthritis too. Researched it years ago but cannot remember what type. It is the type where the pain is worse when I first start to move then is less as I move about...though never completely gone.

I've discovered if I drink soda of any kind, it flares up more. On the days I drink goat milk instead of soda, the pains lessen significantly. I also discovered if I prepare a mixture of apple cider vinegar (with mother in it), some raw honey (not the junk in most stores), a touch of cinimon and a touch of baking soda, drinking it off and on all day, the pain is also significantly reduced. (To ward off acid reflux at night I simply take a bit of Baking Soda upon retiring.)


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

motdaugrnds said:


> I've discovered if I drink soda of any kind, it flares up more.


It's the high fructose corn syrup in the soda. It is very inflammatory.


----------



## haley1 (Aug 15, 2012)

Some people that go wheat free get good relief


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Wheat is inflammatory too. A lot of research has been done on auto immune diseases and wheat consumption in this nation. Isn't it called leaky gut or wheat belly or something?
We eat too many grains here. And I think the GMO factor has a lot to do with all the inflammatory diseases in this nation too, especially because our food supply is full of HFCS.


----------



## amandaleigh (Apr 10, 2013)

The diet that my doctor recommended suggests cutting out wheat, corn products and limiting nightshades and dairy as they are all very inflammatory. I also sleep with braces on my wrists and feet to help keep them from tightening up plus the pressure really helps with the pain. 

*mekasmom* Thanks for the suggestion about the fish oil - I will try it. I know the husband has some in the medicine closet. Its funny that you mention wheat and autoimmune - every time I see a new doctor they insist that I must have Celiac (an autoimmune sensitivity to wheat), but my tests are negative. Like you, I think the over reliance on grains and genetically modified foods is hurting our health. It is one of the reasons, we are trying to grow as much of our own food as we can.


----------



## mcsleg (Feb 24, 2013)

I can vouch for the nightshades. I was suffering from pain in my hands-terrible pain-which hinders my day job since I'm on the computer alot so I had allergy tests done found the culprit and dropped them from my diet-pain is virtually gone. one day we went out for lunch and DH had a pepperoni pizza-I forgot or didn't think and ate a piece of pepperoni off of it-I had pain the next day. The next thing I want to give up is wheat but I'm having a hard enough time checking everything for nightshades. If I hadn't gotten the almost immediate results that I did I wouldn't believe it. Now if you are to the point of bone on bone-this won't work but in the beginning stages I would get allergy tests because many allergins cause inflammation or I would start a food diary. Write everything that goes in your mouth and how your body responds either immediately or the next day. It might take a while to see the pattern but if you are in pain, it is probably worth your while. Good luck finding your triggers 



_Posted from Homesteadingtoday.com App for Android_


----------



## mcsleg (Feb 24, 2013)

hi everyone, I have a question for you. I was diagnosed with osteo arth recently and my hands weren't too bad but .lately my hands have been hurting so bad that they wake me up at night, my fingers are swollen and so stiff that it takes my other hand to stretch them out. I take them stuff the dr gave me but even with aleve on top there is not much relief. anyone else finding this happening to them? Does it usually happen this fast from minor pain to this? It's only been a couple of months since she diagnosed it. I just want to cry they hurt so much and it is constant pain. 


_Posted from Homesteadingtoday.com App for Android_


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

My son's doctor advised him to go on a very strict elimination diet called the GAPS diet for health problems unrelated to arthritis. No sugar, dairy products, grains (including rice, corn, wheat, oats, quinoa), potatoes, beans, or vegetable oils are allowed. I started the diet with him for moral support and to make meal preparation easier. After a week I was so surprised to find that my arthritis pain was 90% gone! I have had knee pain for decades and haven't felt thÃ®s well in a long time. 

The GAPS diet isn't a permanent diet, it's just a way to figure out which foods have been causing problems and to give your body a chance to heal. After a month and a half, we've been able to add in eggs, fruits, olive oil, honey, clarified butter, navy beans & lentils, peanut butter, and many more foods. My son's many digestive issues are so much better, and for me the arthritis relief has been an unexpected and welcome bonus.


----------



## amandaleigh (Apr 10, 2013)

*mcsleg* - I have RA, but eventually the damage to the joints from autoimmune inflammation is essentially the same as the damage from osteo. I have found that even when I am not in an active "flare" my pain level, especially in the joints that have documented break down of tissue, can vary dramatically. I have had a lot of issues this past week and suspect that it is a combination of the weather changing (severe storms just came through last night) and over use at work.


----------



## mcsleg (Feb 24, 2013)

Amandaleigh- can I ask what you do for the pain during an active flair? I seem to be going through one right now that has lasted about two weeks now. I spoke to the pharmacist in town and she said I should take tylenol arthritis in addition to my presc but it isn't doing much. I know my life style was not great for many years and I have "bad" genes but really no cure available. what is that about?


_Posted from Homesteadingtoday.com App for Android_


----------



## amandaleigh (Apr 10, 2013)

I take naproxen (generic form of Aleve). My Dr. usually gives my a prescription for 500 mg twice a day which is just over double what the Aleve bottle will tell you. If I can't make it twelve hours between doses, I will do a dose of Tylenol in between. I use a lot of alternating hot and cold packs as well. If it is really bad, I will use a brace or bandage to apply firm pressure because your nerves have trouble recognizing pressure and pain at the same time. I am also on daily plaquenil and try to watch my diet to help limit the flares.


----------



## mcsleg (Feb 24, 2013)

that's interesting about the aleve. I found it didn't do much for me but maybe I wasn't taking it right. taking pills is new to me and I have a hard time with the routine but I am getting better out of necessity. I take arthrotec (probably spelt that wrong ) and have just started with tylenol arthritis. the swelling is finally going down in my fingers. its interesting how one thing works for one person and not the next. it'll be nice when-if they ever find a cure. I'm nowhere near retirement age. its sure not an old person's disease. thanks for letting me know what works for you. take care


_Posted from Homesteadingtoday.com App for Android_


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

I have osteo arth and fibro, plus some damaged knees from a wreck yrs before. I'm on a regime of tramadol for pain, but that doesn't really cover the pain most of the time. I was told to add alleve or ibuprofen, but they cause such stomach pain. 

In my search for relief, I read that low vit D levels often accompany chronic pain. I added 5000mg of vit D to my supplements and it does make a significant difference.

I pretty much follow a paleo/primal style diet and as organic as available, it really helps to eat clean. I'd love to add raw goat milk to my diet, but its not available and I'm not sure I'm up to the added chores of animal care.


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

I have both inflammatory arthritis and osteoarthritis. The natural things that have helped me is taking Glucosamine Chondroitin with MSM. I take the OsteBiFlex brand. That has helped me more than anything, especially for my knees. I also take extra vit.D and I eat cherries or drink cherry juice daily. I also use a heating pad a lot on really bad days...

I am also on prescription medication for my spinal stenosis, DDD, herniated disk, and Lupus. These meds help me cope with the pain of my arthritis as well. Gapapentin, a nerve pain med, and Etodolac, an anti-inflammatory have been very helpful. I have to take these meds on a daily basis at regular times for them to be effective...

Eating well and sleeping well are both very helpful too... If I don't sleep well or long enough I am in so much pain the following day.


----------



## Whisperwindkat (May 28, 2009)

I have bad arthritis in my hip and in my shoulder from a riding accident when I was 14. I find a good hot shower when I first get out of bed starts to loosen things up and eases the pain that I have in the mornings. I try to keep up my vitamin D levels also because I notice that I feel better when I get more vitamin D. I drink raw milk everyday which really really has helped tremendously. Wheat, yeast, excess sugar and sodas are big triggers for me and I feel awful when I eat lots of them or especially all in one setting. Dramatically reducing and cutting those out have made a big difference in how I feel. I try to limit those days that are physically overdoing it. In other words if I have a physically demanding day then the next day or two will be much less physically demanding. On those days where I am working hard outside I take 4 extra strength ibuprofen when the day is done and another very hot shower. Hope that helps, Kat


----------



## haley1 (Aug 15, 2012)

I have read that kombucha helps too

http://www.foodrenegade.com/kombucha-health-benefits/


----------



## connie in nm (May 11, 2002)

I have some type of immune arthritis. Migratory - inflammatory. I had rheumatic fever in college and at some times tested positive for RA, but low sed rate. RA runs in my family. Saw a rheumetologist years ago and he said I could try NSAIDS as I wanted to defer taking the heavy duty meds as long as possible.

Nowdays it seems more like pallindromic rheumatism, but also affects tendons now. Between flares it is manageable. When it flares I use ice packs and take naprosen. Just had a really bad flare in my right ankle. My ankles tend to swell daily and now the right one is worse.

I have found some foods aggravate it - tomatoes, sugar. I do take tumeric as it is anti-inflammatory. Overuse of joints will also trigger a flare.

Thanks for the info on the book.


----------

